# Liverpool Debt Collectors. Short documentary video



## Lethagized (Mar 26, 2008)

I thought this might be of interest to the lads on here that was posted up on vice yesterday. It's a 20 min documentary and a good watch. The part where the young lad is accused of selling juice in the gym gets a little entertaining to say the least.

Ten years ago Shaun Smith was an enforcer for one of the biggest crime families in Liverpool and embroiled in a war against a rival drug gang.

Shaun introduced urban terrorism to the British underworld. He sprayed up houses with machine guns, tortured people and used homemade napalm to firebomb his enemies.

Today, after a spell of five years in prison for firearms offences, he is trying to transfer those skills to the legal economy by working as a debt collector in the northern English satellite town of Warrington.

Video here

Part one http://www.vice.com/en_uk/rule-britannia/the-debt-collector-part-1

Part two http://www.vice.com/en_uk/rule-britannia


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Good documentary that mate, a lot better than the usual Danny Dyer crap


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

good video, enjoyed that and lol at the bitch slap


----------



## APB (Nov 11, 2012)

Interesting watch, especially as I recognise a few people from the two parts of the documentary. Worth watching part one first (part two loads when you click the link).


----------



## W1NNY (Apr 4, 2009)

APB said:


> Interesting watch, especially as I recognise a few people from the two parts of the documentary. Worth watching part one first (part two loads when you click the link).


I train at that gym and I am a very good friends with all the guys in that video and Shaun himself. Good video and he is a top top bloke. Great gym to train. Sad to say davey (the one on the left selling gear) passed away a few weeks back.


----------



## Lethagized (Mar 26, 2008)

W1NNY said:


> Sad to say davey (the one on the left selling gear) passed away a few weeks back.


How did he die?


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

Lethagized said:


> How did he die?


i read on the youtube vid that he 'fell out of a window' or some **** like that


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

yeah saw this the other week, its decent


----------



## W1NNY (Apr 4, 2009)

Yeah be was at glastonferry and was locked out and he fell off the porch roof and died instantly


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

Good vid.


----------



## Edinburgh1971 (Jul 31, 2013)

Good tv.


----------



## Edinburgh1971 (Jul 31, 2013)

in part 2: what was he(shaun smith) thinking when shaming the guy on cam for selling roids? The guy was nameless after that and had to do the only thing he could and go. Costing shaun 3.5k into the bargain. Pull the guy up but not on camera.Shaun seems like a topman but I bet he regrets that now....good tv all the same.


----------



## W1NNY (Apr 4, 2009)

Edinburgh1971 said:


> in part 2: what was he(shaun smith) thinking when shaming the guy on cam for selling roids? The guy was nameless after that and had to do the only thing he could and go. Costing shaun 3.5k into the bargain. Pull the guy up but not on camera.Shaun seems like a topman but I bet he regrets that now....good tv all the same.


Shaun actually loves this video and all in all it's more then 3.5k he ripped Shaun off for, trust me. There's more to it than this video shows.

The guy that got slapped about selling has now left the gym and not been seen.


----------



## Edinburgh1971 (Jul 31, 2013)

He seems like a straight up guy. But I thought that slappin the guy about ON CAMERA was unfair. Loved the documentary. Very honest account. i googled shaun and got a link for another documenrary. This was good tv too:


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

Really good documentary. I respect the straight up way he handles his problems, hard not to


----------



## Castledellemare (Sep 29, 2013)

I thought the short film on Shaun Smith was brilliant. Me dad was an enforcer before i came into the picture. He's long retired from the life. But, if I was to show him this bit, I'd bet ya a tenner that it'd bring back too many memories. I give Shaun respect for his working to turn his life around, and help others through the gym. His being right off the end with the bloke he was helping to get his life sorted, and turned round I think is justified. To bad it went down the way it did.


----------



## Frodo (Dec 30, 2013)

W1NNY said:


> Shaun actually loves this video and all in all it's more then 3.5k he ripped Shaun off for, trust me. There's more to it than this video shows.
> 
> The guy that got slapped about selling has now left the gym and not been seen.


Sorry to bring this one back from the dead but I just watched it on YouTube.

I thought the guy that did a runner at the end was his right-hand man Tony? The guy that did the slap, not the guy that got slapped?

Am I wrong?

Cheers.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Frodo said:


> Sorry to bring this one back from the dead but I just watched it on YouTube.
> 
> I thought the guy that did a runner at the end was his right-hand man Tony? The guy that did the slap, not the guy that got slapped?
> 
> ...


Yes, that is how I took it too.


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

W1NNY said:


> Yeah be was at glastonferry and was locked out and he fell off the porch roof and died instantly


Yeah I was friends with Davey on fb


----------



## Frodo (Dec 30, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> Yes, that is how I took it too.


Strange because early the guy that did a runner said Shane was like a dad to him. Then he goes and rips him off and does a runner. I wonder how long they were pals for?


----------



## W1NNY (Apr 4, 2009)

Frodo said:


> Strange because early the guy that did a runner said Shane was like a dad to him. Then he goes and rips him off and does a runner. I wonder how long they were pals for?


Tony did do a runner yes and they were friends for a few years. He ran off abroad for a while but he is back in the town. I spoke to him the other day in fact.


----------



## Frodo (Dec 30, 2013)

Small world! What was the story?


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

Its a great documentary as are a lot of those on Vice.

I wouldn't want to cross that Shaun to be honest. The slap was well funny.

I like the vice doc about krokadil


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Sureley a scouse debt collector must have the best job in the world, just approach anyone in Liverpool...


----------



## W1NNY (Apr 4, 2009)

Frodo said:


> Small world! What was the story?


The story behind what? Tony and Shaun's friendship?


----------



## Nordberge0 (May 29, 2014)

Hi how can I contact the "debt collectors" I have a matter i have been chasing for months that I think they can help with.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Nordberge0 said:


> Hi how can I contact the "debt collectors" I have a matter i have been chasing for months that I think they can help with.


Watch the video and visit his gym perhaps?

I do hope that given your poor skills at finding someone, this isn't a 50quid 'debt'!!


----------



## clh (Apr 24, 2014)

I thought it was a really interesting documentary .


----------

